# Make your own cookie cutters cheaply



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Why hadn't I thought of this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobbywan (Dec 16, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for the links!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is a cool idea! Thanks for the links.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

That is great!! I know the kids will love this idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Glad you like it! Hope it's useful to you.


----------

